
Blackbird: an adjustable car rig that creates photoreal CG cars - rahimiali
http://www.themill.com/portfolio/3002/the-blackbird
======
mjsweet
This is an amazing fusion of robotics, AR, compositing and 3D tools... I
wonder if any team on the project could elaborate on the technologies used and
what it took to go from zero to 60 in 2 years? That seems like a punishing
development schedule for an idea like this.

